# My camera has been confiscated!



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2010)

Hubby and I took a long weekend to Savannah this weekend. He is a real camera buff and has a very high-end Canon, but was unable to get the film he wanted before we left. So, he decided to try out my Canon Powershot S5. He loved it. He loved it so much, I may never see it again. He was, without even the benefit of reading the manual, able get so much more out of the camera than I ever have. I always put it on auto and used it as a point and shoot. Here is a small selection of the hundreds of photos taken at Bonaventure Cemetary.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Aug 16, 2010)

I should add that he whined about my not putting the manual in the camera bag so he could figure out how to "fill" and stuff like that. He did take a few hundred awesome pics though. I'll have to post some of the ones taken on our ghost walk.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Aug 16, 2010)

:biggrin2:

I first thought you got in trouble by taking pictures you shouldn't have and the police took your camera. 



I ran into that problem in July at Capital Ex when security came up to me and asked me to stop taking pictures of a show because my camera looked too professional. I would need a media pass to take pictures. :rollseyes


----------



## luvthempigs (Aug 19, 2010)

*slavetoabunny wrote:*


> I'll have to post some of the ones taken on our ghost walk.


I would love to see those....


----------

